# Pilgrim



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

What a handsome dog. I wish I had known him.


Max


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Such a handsome boy. He looks very noble.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Very handsome!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He was very handsome! Agree with the "noble" statement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful boy.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

So awesome. I had a friend mail me some old KC photos recently.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

What a gorgeous boy he was.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a wonderful photo of your absolutely gorgeous boy.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Such a handsome boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Pilgrim was so handsome!!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Pilgrim was a handsome guy. They are always in our hearts.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Pilgrim's breeder always said he had one of the best heads she'd ever seen. He really was something special (his littermate sister went on to be one of the bigger influences on her breeding program.)


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Have to agree very handsome & noble looking!

Mike D


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Awe. Gorgeous boy!


----------



## SEileen (Jan 16, 2017)

Pilgrim, such an awesome, unique name. He was a beauty!


----------

